# California School of Culinary Arts in Pasadena.....



## jsp2786 (Dec 25, 2006)

I just visited this school and was wondering if anyone here went or goes to this school and give me any feedback...thanks!


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

I haven't heard much about this school but the little I have heard was good things...Which program are you looking into?

Robert
www.chocolateguild.com


----------



## socalbaker (Jul 14, 2006)

I attended CSCA a few years ago (the Baking & Pastry program). PM if you have any ?'s. What program are you looking into?


----------



## jsp2786 (Dec 25, 2006)

Im looking into the culinary arts program.


----------

